# Does your screen name have a meaning?



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought this would be fun. Does the name you use on this site have a meaning? For me, "Gale" is my middle name so I usually try to incorporate it into my screen names. I'm really curious about the meaning behind your screen name, Vincezo Coccotti.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Mine's the title of a song by the seminal stoner rock band Kyuss.
Woo-hoo!


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't put much thought in to mine. When I registered here, a commercial for the Nintendo Gamecube was on so I just shortened it _cube_ because I liked the way it sounded.


----------



## starrynight3333 (Oct 9, 2005)

*mine is after the van gogh painting, it's my favorite. i also have the painting hanging over the computer so i see it constantly*


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^ Oh I love that painting. I have a huge poster of it. I should put it up 
Nyx is the goddess of the night. I'm a night owl so I thought it was fitting, not that I think I'm a goddess or anything


----------



## starrynight3333 (Oct 9, 2005)

*thanks me too  i find it very relaxing, you should put it up . i like your screen name, it's cool*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

No-one-happy was a meaningless stage name that I created for myself when I was a very young rock and roller. 

(Spills eggs on frying pan .. *sizzle* )

And now it is a meaningless internet moniker...

Any questions? :eyes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Molten Universe said:


> Mine's the title of a song by the seminal stoner rock band Kyuss.
> Woo-hoo!


and a good song at that.

Mine isn't too hard to figure out.. it's pulled from several things/people. I just liked how it sounded.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

Powerman 5000 (pm5k) and Cowboy bebop (bebop)...hm...not much of a meaning really...


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Nomad is just a word I liked.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Amocholes means "little canoe" in Lenne Lenape (Delaware indian)


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

starrynight3333 said:


> *thanks me too  i find it very relaxing, you should put it up . i like your screen name, it's cool*


Thanks 
Hehe I just remembered I have a Starry Night charm on my charm bracelet.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Amocholes means "little canoe" in Lenne Lenape (Delaware indian)


I've wondered what your name meant, Don, but was too shy to ask. 

Mine is the name of one of my favourite Radiohead songs.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

I've always like the name and have a bit of a thing for palindromes.


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

Violet is my favourite flower, and colour, and is traditionally associated with my birth month. Why, I don't know! (And the implication of "shyness" isn't lost on me.) I added Spring because Violet is always taken and "wild" gives the wrong first impression.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I took my SN from a line in the movie Fight Club, just because the book and the movie are so awesome I needed to pay homage to it. (and I stole it from someone in a forum I can't remember...well, what they don't know can't get me sued for copyright infringement)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ashley Riot is the main character from Vagrant Story(a playstation game)


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's pretend I'm still named Gavagai so that I can reply. That was an obscure joke with myself. Gavagai is a word W.V.O. Quine invented for his indeterminacy of translation thesis. He argues that when the native says "gavagai" you will never be able to determine exactly what that means... the native may say it when a rabbit runs by, but it could mean "set of undetached rabbit parts" or "temporal section of a rabbit" or could even be referencing the rabbit-fly which always hovers around rabbits. Being named something which can't be pinned down to an accurate definition amuses me (but I prefer my own name).


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

It was my Yahoo ID originally. Just something that popped into my head. My first name is James, I'm from Maine. It's sort of a play on Tom's of Maine, the famous 'natural' toothpaste and deodorant maker, although I seldom use their stuff.


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

Mine's initials & 12 for I was a senior, kinda stupid I know.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti is Christopher Walken's character in True Romance. No special meaning, I just thought it was a cool name and he's a cool, ruthless villain.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

my name... hehe... and my year of birth... nothing special...


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

My initials (RA) + dude + the city I am from (Atlanta) = radudeATL.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

You used to have another name, right?


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

this name was given to me by an onion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mine was a username I have had for a few years. Millennium is a word that isn't used very often (until Y2K) and is frequently misspelled, so I use it to signify there are TWO Ns, not one.

Also, it was kind of inspired by the song written by Robbie Williams.

part of the chorus:
_ "We've got stars directing our faith
And we're prayin' it's not too late
'Cause we know we've fallen from grace
Millennium_

Join it with "man" and the year I was born, 1975, and there you go.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine is from Radiohead song and it also relates to SA I guess so that is why I chose it.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

eyeguess said:


> You used to have another name, right?


yeah, I used to be younggun till i got bored


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

how did you change it?
...just talked to one of the mods?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, I PM'd one of them personally, or you can post it up in the Board Feedback section if you don't wanna message them, and someone will get it.


----------



## TheTrickster (Nov 27, 2005)

I guess im another radiohead fan, how many of us are there here?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Trickster is a great song! 

Hey. Hey. Hey. This is ooonlyyy halfway....

:mushy 

Yeah, there's heaps of us. Who'd have thought so many sensitive loners would be Radiohead fans, eh? :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Just look mine up in a dictionary.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Mine's a song by Sepultura._


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

clenched_fist said:


> _Mine's a song by Sepultura._


excellent choice


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Heh heh, I like that smiley (frownie?) cube. Where do you people find these things?


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Mine's a combination of part of my first name, part of my wife's first name, and the initials of our two cats. Screen name was created before our daughter was born, or she'd have been incorporated into it somehow as well.

Brian


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Molten Universe said:


> Heh heh, I like that smiley (frownie?) cube. Where do you people find these things?


I think I found it on some St. Louis Cardinals forum a while back. I thought it was pretty wicked looking so I saved it.


----------



## StrangerHere (Jul 26, 2005)

Mine is from a hymn. "I'm but a stranger here, heaven is my home."
It doesn't have a good beat to dance to, but the tune is cool too, besides the words, which are comforting.

I'm but a stranger here, Heav'n is my home;
Earth is a desert drear, Heav'n is my home.
Danger and sorrow stand round me on every hand;
Heav'n is my fatherland, Heav'n is my home.

What though the tempest rage, Heav'n is my home;
Short is my pilgrimage, Heav'n is my home;
Time's cold and wild wintry blast soon shall be over past;
I shall reach home at last, Heav'n is my home.

There at my Savior's side Heav'n is my home;
I shall be glorified, Heav'n is my home.
There are the good and blest, those I loved most and best;
There, too, I soon shall rest, Heav'n is my home.

Therefore I murmur not, Heav'n is my home;
Whate'er my earthly lot, Heav'n is my home;
And I shall surely stand there at my Lord's right hand.
Heav'n is my fatherland, Heav'n is my home.


----------



## by-mys3lf (Dec 1, 2005)

mines from a linkin park song that seems to explain SA really well.

i put a 3 for the E cause it looked kool.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

No special meaning, i just liked it. Now i've heard there's a movie out called 'Wishful Thinking' but i haven't seen it. It just sounds nice..i guess.


----------



## crowing_for_repair (Nov 15, 2003)

It isn't the most roll off your tongue kind of name.. it's from a song by Toad the Wet Sprocket called.. Crowing, i think. I haven't heard it in a while. I think I'll go do that.

Been waiting to find
You could've been happier, given the time
If he'd make up his mind
You'd give yourself to anybody who would cross that line

And it was never a question
He was crowing for repair
You'd give him love and affection
But you couldn't keep him there

Get over regret
While you were sleeping with angels
He was under the bed
And the more skin you shed,
The more that the air in your throat will linger when you
Call him your friend

[chorus]

Staring at a cold little hand
Reading fault lines of a shell of a man
You were waiting for a word from above
Wouldn't you know it, no answer ever did come

And it was never a question
You were crowing for repair
You'd give him love and affection
But you couldn't keep him there

* This song doesn't really mean as much to me as it did when I chose it, but that's ok. It works.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 11, 2005)

Absolutely. It's a nod to the term Winston Churchill used to describe his depression.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

My username is a stealthy reference to Breath of Fire III for the Playstation, a game I used to be massively addicted to.

The Failure Gene is a pretty useless, err... "thing", that can be combined with another gene to make a much more powerful, uhh... "thing".

Dispite it's childish origin I think it's a nice little analogy. Like, even something flawed thing can become something great with the right support. :roll

Actually that bit is rubbish, I just made it up :lol , but the BOF reference is true.

Here we go.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

No.

I'm not that imaginative.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Dad used to call me Sweet Leilani when I was 5 and in kindergarten because I had all this long, thick, wavy brown hair; when I walked from my kindergarten school (private back in '59) to his dental office--just a couple of houses away, some workers who were paving his parking lot and driveway would hand me wild flowers (through the window) to put in my hair. :lol 

Mom's best friend Jessie, wanted her to name me something unusual like Star, but mom thought it sounded too outlandish and strange and she'd never do anything that made her or me seem different or non-middle classish (in her opinion). :stu 

Thus, the name Leilanistar....you're the only ones who know these stories.

Say, thanks for reading! :thanks 

Star :sas


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

well some guy that i use to talk to when i was 17 use to call me jay_dubb because my first and last name start with j's . Then he shortened it up with jay_dizzle so i just stuck with that.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Mine's just an anagram of my middle and last name. I'm neither refined nor a rascal.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm not creative at all. mine is just my name, karla


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

hi


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I love those native american decorations....I make them.  I also just think it sounds really pretty.... :hide


----------



## Electric Synthetic (Dec 26, 2005)

Electric Synthetic is the name of the band I had back in 7th grade. We lasted maybe a week :lol but I still love the name.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

zelig is the name of a Woody Allen movie about a man named Zelig, who is like a human chameleon.


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

"Code" because I love to program and "Weasel" because I have this odd facination with them.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

It was a name that sort of popped into my head when I was trying to work on a fanfiction story. The story never materialized, but the name stuck. It literally means "Mr. Shadow". *



*Although I'm not a Mr.* :b


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

*AnxiousAirman*

AnxiousAirman?
Well, the options were:
AnxiousSoldier
AnxiousSeaman
AnxiousMarine
AnxiousAirman

I liked the last one best...so I joined the Air Force. :b


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I explained it in my introduction topic, but I'll state it here too.

It's what I aspire for. I want my soul free of this problem and unhindered in life; hence FreeSoul.


----------

